
The War Between Music and Mathematics [video] - jger15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5W2C3RQ1Gs
======
lioeters
More about the book _Music: A Subversive History_ by Ted Gioia:

[http://tedgioia.com/music.html](http://tedgioia.com/music.html)

